# Does Slingshot design matter



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Does slingshot design make a difference when hunting? Could I hunt with the Mule design with 1" wide Thera-band Gold bands?


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

The frame is pretty much all for comfort, any frame that is made properly should perform as well as any other properly made frame in the right hands(as far as I understand) heck there are people who just use their fingers as a frame and they are quite successful at shooting without any sort of slingshot at all they just use a piece of rubber and a bit of leather for a pouch...


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks, but Can a 1" pair of TBG be good for hunting?


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I suppose it depends on your draw length and type of ammunition mostly, also to a lesser degree what pouch you use and how well your setup is put together...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well said Morty.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't get what you mean about the pouch but, I would/will use 3/8 steel ball or 3/8 lead ball, OR 1/2 steel ball or 1/2 lead ball, my draw length is 25" from hand to anchor point, and I'd maybe use from 5" to 8" of TBG,do you think I can hunt with it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

not with eight inches at that draw length, the minimum i would go would be five inches if you're hunting, for tbg i've always heard you should be between 500-600% elongation, so between 4.2 and 5 inches would be your active length of band left over after tying...


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

the reference to the pouch was just to say make sure you use the right pouch for your ammo... you want to use the smallest pouch you can that will firmly and securely seat your ammo, bigger pouch = more air resistance= less fps...


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Is that set up capable of bagging game? Yes. However, there are so many more variables that need to be looked at. Most important would be your shooting capabilities. Can you hit a small target consistently at variable distances and elevations? Hunting with slingshot, or anything for that matter, is all about getting a humane kill. For slingshot hunters, this means headshots. If you yourself are not accurate enough with that setup to ensure headshots on your selected game, I would suggest spending some time practicing before hunting.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

ox is right, i would honestly feel bad about myself if i tried to hunt at my skill level...

i am improving every time i shoot still though, but i really don't expect myself to be confident enough to hunt any time soon...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Does slingshot design make a difference when hunting?

_-_Not if you're hungry.

Could I hunt with the Mule design with 1" wide Thera-band Gold bands?

-You can hunt with gumption and a stick.

Thanks, but Can a 1" pair of TBG be good for hunting?

Hunting what?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd encourage you to learn a floating anchor style to get the most speed out of your rig. Longer draws are magical with TBG.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

one inch TB and a rock.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I understand that I shouldn't hunt at my skill level, as a hunter myself (Airguner) I want humane kills, as I watched animals stay alive for quite a while before putting them out of their misery,(after a poorly placed shot) I do not want any suffering, and I know practice is the key, is lead better than steel for hunting? If so, where can I get some?, what caliber should I hunt with? I really like the idea of using two 1" TBG on each side, would that be better? How strong would the pull be? Thanks.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice Headshot.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey udzai, could you tell me what is a floating anchor point? I can't get any good results searching.Ty


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

CatapultLaM said:


> Hey udzai, could you tell me what is a floating anchor point? I can't get any good results searching.Ty


It means your anchor point is not close to or touching your face, but out in the air, usually between anchoring on your face and a full butterfly draw.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey CDawg, I would be hunting starlings, sparrows, rats,<pest control)(squirrels, pigeons etc,< to eat.I wouldn't be hunting wabbits as I had one for a pet, he already died of old age I guess.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Just at my ear or behind my head?


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Look at how bill hays shoots, perfect example of a floating anchor point...


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it depends on what you are hunting. E.g. Dove or rabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

My take on it is this....if you have to ask specific on something being suitable for hunting, you aren't ready to hunt.

Make sure you are making accurate & humane kills.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

In general, I think 1" TBG and .44 lead or 1/2" steel is a good hunting set up for most small game. This is assuming that you are maxing out the bands. And as others have pointed out, there are a couple other variables that figure into it like draw length, hold time, etc. Try the soup can test. If your set up can at least heavily dent the side of an empty free standing Campbell's soup can, then you are in the ball park as far as power goes. Accuracy is another story.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you everybody for the answers, makes sence, but I'll still be open for more.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> I understand that I shouldn't hunt at my skill level, as a hunter myself (Airguner) I want humane kills, as I watched animals stay alive for quite a while before putting them out of their misery,(after a poorly placed shot) I do not want any suffering, and I know practice is the key, is lead better than steel for hunting? If so, where can I get some?, what caliber should I hunt with? I really like the idea of using two 1" TBG on each side, would that be better? How strong would the pull be? Thanks.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that I shouldn't hunt at my skill level, as a hunter myself (Airguner) I want humane kills, as I watched animals stay alive for quite a while before putting them out of their misery,(after a poorly placed shot) I do not want any suffering, and I know practice is the key, is lead better than steel for hunting? If so, where can I get some?, what caliber should I hunt with? I really like the idea of using two 1" TBG on each side, would that be better? How strong would the pull be? Thanks.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If your draw is only 25 inch i wpuld definitely something bigger then 3/8 steel for hunting 7/16 or lead


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

like others have said, the general answer to 1" wide bands is YES, but a 25" draw is a little short, so make sure your bands aren't too long to start. In my experience a well balanced set if single bands whether they are 3/4" or one inch is easier to control draw and make than a set of doubles and when balanced with the proper pouch and ammo, you don't give up too much on speed. Yes doubles are faster, but the gain in draw weight that usually leads to decreased accuracy negates the speed increase. Not to mention the wicked handslap you can get with heavy doubles if not shooting heavy enough ammo.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> Thanks, but Can a 1" pair of TBG be good for hunting?


Yes a 1 tbg at 32inch draw length and 3/8 will get you around 6 foot pounds of energy that is enough to kill small game if you can hit them in the right spot.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> Does slingshot design make a difference when hunting? Could I hunt with the Mule design with 1" wide Thera-band Gold bands?


You can throw a rock and kill game but is it recommended, no. Instead I recommend that you have a draw of say 35 inches. So you need 10 inches added draw length. Basically draw behind your head with a floating draw. I use a 33 inch draw (to my cheek) with 3/8 inch steel ball and tbg tapered 25-20, 22-18, or 27-22 depending on my range and have enough power to kill small game in my area. I've gotten ducks, pigeons, doves, sparrows, frogs, squirrels, rabbits, and snakes with these setups. My personal favorite is 1-3/4 inch or 25-20 mm


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > Does slingshot design make a difference when hunting? Could I hunt with the Mule design with 1" wide Thera-band Gold bands?
> ...


You use the same draw length/bandsets that I use...mostly 27-22...it works great with 3/8" steel...But, the lighter draw of 25-20 is nice and works fine as well...
I agree that 25" draw is way to short....You have to get the shot up to a decent speed no matter what ammo you are using, in order for it to be accurate & effective....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

